# teething face rash remedies anyone...



## beatnick

hello me again!

zakk has had a horrible teething rash all round his chin and nose for what seems like ages now. 

i took him to the drs to check it wasnt anything more sinister and they gave me some epaderm style cream to help it heal. 

however i cant seem to win with it. if i use just a tiny amount too much he ends up covered in spots but the dry bits calm down and if i dont use it his face dries up and gets really sore. 

i keep thinking its better then it seems to flare up again. 

he has just gained 4 molars...one after the other... and the incisors have started. 

i feel sorry for him as it looks so sore and nothing seems to be working. ive tried sudo... epaderm... keeping it dry... leaving it alone... a bit of sunshine... 

any other ideas?:shrug:


----------



## CormacksGirl

Adam had a red dry nose with having a cold and I was using e45 cream ( which didn't clear it)! OH in his infinite wisdom got out his Bepanthen and used that and the next day his nose was a hundred times better and was completely healed in 3 days!!!! Good luck hun x


----------



## beatnick

brilliant! someone has suggested exactly that so we are on it like gin and tonic tomorrow!!!


----------



## OmarsMum

We use fenistil gel for the inflammation & mustela Stelatopia as a daily moisturizer xx


----------



## beatnick

cheers omars mum

is that over the counter stuff?


----------



## lovehearts

I went and asked in the pharmacy and they suggested Vaseline! On days I manage to get it on it does appear better but it's so hard to keep him still enough :haha: xx


----------



## OmarsMum

They are here, the fenistil is antihistamine , & the mustela is OTC lotion for babies

https://www.amazon.com/Mustela-Stelatopia-Moisturizing-Cream/dp/B00095LIP2


----------



## xxEMZxx

Sudocrem always helped Liam's x


----------



## tiggerbounce

We used to keep drying lo chin and applying Vaseline, seemed to work but did take some time


----------



## captainj1

Another bepanthen fan here! X


----------



## blahblahblah

We always cleaned and dried it, then put a barrier or either vaseline or sudocrem on it - it does work but isn't instant. It's just a protective barrier.


----------



## beatnick

thanks everyone. Im gonna try bepanthen next. 

sudo and epaderm calm the dry but he ends up so spotty its crazy!


----------



## Siyren

Sudocrem or bepanthem here- also avoiding certain foods. Until it clears up- orange for example really makes it bad x


----------

